# Recording from my Swan CCTV DVR?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can copy recordings from my CCTV hard drive onto my computer before they get automatically recorded over please?

I have a Swann CCTV system which I posted about here and Im wanting to copy some of the recordings that are stored on the systems harddrive.

Using my laptop via the internet & Swann software, I have sussed how to make 'live' recordings onto my laptop but I dont know how to copy previously stored recordings.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Page 25 of the DVR manual


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks stig, forgot I had a manual

Ive followed the instructions and backed up the relevent files to a USB stick. The problem I now have is my computer wont play the file. It appears to be a '264 File (.264)' which ive never come across before. It wont play with Windows Media Player. Any ideas how I can play it please? Do I need a certain codec?


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Try VLC media player, that will play them for you.

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks jomo, ive just downloaded VLC but it still wont play, I just get their 'road cone' symbol in the window.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

swanns website should have the video viewer program required to play the file but it's down at the minute.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok iv done a bit of googleing.
.264 file format is a RAW file state, so most run of the mill progs wont read it!

Download this software
http://www.fileserve.com/file/MXfV5rT

And heres a guide on how to use the software, it converts them to AVI so they can be viewed.

http://www.bestshareware.net/howto/how-to-convert-h264-to-avi.htm
HTH


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

That might not work, as the dvr adds metadata to the video as wellwhich will probably confuse the converter. If you access the dvr through internet exploder can you not download the viewer app straight off the dvr?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Techgeek said:


> swanns website should have the video viewer program required to play the file but it's down at the minute.


Thanks, I notice they have a live help chatroom which could be useful:thumb:



jomo said:


> Ok iv done a bit of googleing.
> .264 file format is a RAW file state, so most run of the mill progs wont read it!
> 
> Download this software
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for you help. Im downloading that software as I type. Much appreciated:thumb:

Ive just had a new block paved driveway done whilst I was away on holiday (not by choice) but my Swann CCTV system has recorded the workman installing it. I want to keep the video recording as reference in case I ever need to do somethin similar myself.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Techgeek said:


> That might not work, as the dvr adds metadata to the video as wellwhich will probably confuse the converter. If you access the dvr through internet exploder can you not download the viewer app straight off the dvr?


You right, sadly it didnt work as it didnt recognise the file type. And the trial version would only convert a maximum of 3 mins footage.

I do already have the viewer app on my laptop which allows me to watch saved content from the CCTV harddrive, and even allows me to record 'live' viewings onto my laptop. But it doesnt seem to allow me to copy content that has previously been recorded.

I might have to contact Swann customer help.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

If you can view it on your pc through the app, then download fraps, this will record it as you play it.

http://www.fraps.com/


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not on about the cms software, I'm on about the viewer app for the .264 data on your usb stick. 
Have you tried formatting a usb stick with the dvr? Most decent dvrs put the app on the app on the usb stick automagically.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I formatted the stick via my laptop, i will try doing it on the swann pvr. Cheers


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

for playback I use" Playback V 2.3.04" it came with my swann system on that cd you never opened lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> for playback I use" Playback V 2.3.04" it came with my swann system on that cd you never opened lol


Your right, having rang Swann support today they told me the disc contained file conversion software. I never really looked at it and to be honest I would never have thought it contained file concersion software

Problem is now rectified and the AVI Generator software on the disc has converted all the files perfectly:thumb:

Thanks for everyones help, im feeling a little embarrassed to say the least


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

DOH!!! LOL
Glad you got it working now leadfarmer.


----------

